# BLACK FRIDAY



## NorthernWinos (Nov 28, 2008)

So...is everyone out shopping????

I never go, because of the crowds and rarely get what I want. 
BUT....this year Jim wanted to go to Cabela's....

I warned him...
No Parking...
Crowds...
Sold Out!!!!

So, I had to prove it to him....

Got up at 5 AM...[after being up vary late]
Drove 85 miles [one way]....
Got there 10 minutes after the store opened....
SOLD OUT!!!!
Came home and ordered OnLine....Priceless!!!!

Jim couldn't believe the crowds....and the line ups for the checkout...
Now he is a believer.....and we never even got near downtown or the malls.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 28, 2008)

Hubby and the boys left the house @ 3AM to drive to the Orlando Bass Pro to get a smoker that was almost 1/2 off. They did get to the store about an hour before it opened and they did get the darn thing. Now its in the middle of my living room along with the rest of the decorations because he is sound asleep on the couch. 
I'd rather shop on line as well. Much easier!
VPC


----------



## gaudet (Nov 28, 2008)

If you check outhttp://bfads.net they will have the ad scans a couple weeks in advance of the sales. You can actually go to the store two or three days before the "sale" buy it and then on the day of the sale, go at your leisure to the customer service counter (which will be empty of people returning) to get your sale price.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2008)

I will never get into that mess even though I am home for the first Black Friday ever. No Thanks. The money I would save would be the money I would need to bail me out!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 28, 2008)

It's really not that bad. We have just go in early and get out. I had to make a run to Target this morning and at 10 AM it was slow. I think the employees out numbered the customers. 
VPC


----------



## grapeman (Nov 28, 2008)

Locally the largest Mall was just about set to open today when there was a power outage. No power, no checkouts. At first they let folks in with backup power on, but soon evacuated only to have the power come back on shortly after. Great start to their shopping season! I don't have that problem, I shop online and finish up at the stores a few days before the end when they have more sales.


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 28, 2008)

Apparently, now we have another reason to avoid this mess. I just heard on the news that a Walmart worker in New York was trampled to death when a mob of shoppers knocked down the door and ran over him. A pregnant woman was also injured. Not only did I get a full night of sleep, avoid crowds and long lines, but I am also still alive!


----------



## gaudet (Nov 28, 2008)

dfwwino said:


> Apparently, now we have another reason to avoid this mess. I just heard on the news that a Walmart worker in New York was trampled to death when a mob of shoppers knocked down the door and ran over him. A pregnant woman was also injured. Not only did I get a full night of sleep, avoid crowds and long lines, but I am also still alive!



Truly sad.........

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/2008/11/28/Man_trampled_to_death_in_Black_Friday_rush/UPI-55071227889455/


----------



## Dean (Nov 28, 2008)

I was just about to post that one Gaudet. So sad when there is trampling of all places at a Walmart





We are all entering the worst recession we have seen since the 80s, and cheap chinese crud from wally's world is not worth taking a life over. Eeeeek.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 28, 2008)

vcasey, oo oo smoker!!!!! Cabela's has one on sale, an electric one. Definitely getting it online!!!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 28, 2008)

He got the Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse at about 1/2 the price Cabela's has listed.
VPC


----------



## farmer (Nov 28, 2008)

You really have to twist my arm to go shopping any time of the year so today is out of the question. It is a good thing to have daughters at a time like this.


----------



## Miss Rocky (Dec 1, 2008)

Black Friday is the only day I absolutely refuse to go out of the house. Never mind the store sales, those crackpot non-drivers out there with cell phones stuck to their ears scare the heck out of me. Not to mention drivers looking thru sale papers, etc. while going down the road, and vying for parking spaces like their lives depend on it. Its just plain mean out there. I'll stay home and shop on line or at my leisure while everyone else is at work.



*Edited by: Miss Rocky *


----------

